# Finley river and Banjo bred walkers.



## BLACKMIDNIGHT DUKE (Apr 17, 2011)

Anybody know where i can find some close finley river and banjo bred walker hounds? I have been looking on the internet and in magazines but i cant seem to find any finley river and banjo bred dogs.  I would like to find a started dog or a dog almost ready to start.


----------



## fireretriever (Apr 17, 2011)

good luck. They are gettin hard to find.


----------



## Tree Blazin (Apr 20, 2011)

Which Banjo you looking for? Babes Stylish Banjo, Wicks Stylish Banjo?


----------



## BLACKMIDNIGHT DUKE (Apr 21, 2011)

Either one I just want one with the banjo blood line. My dad used to have banjo and Finley river bred dogs and I'm getting back into to coon hunting and was hoping to find some dogs close to his.


----------



## Nga. (Apr 27, 2011)

Your thinking more like Johnson's Banjo I assume? Which has been said to put the tree into the Walker line back in the 80's.


There is a guy in the Cooner or Bloodlines from Ga that has some well bred Finley River dogs. he had a full page ad last month I think. Roger and Nathan Prater I think is the names.

Good Luck
I was a Big Finley River guy myself.


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Apr 30, 2011)

i can give you a number to a man in Cullman Alabama his name is Keith Durkee he has some Of the blood your lookin for old finley river blood you can search his dogs on ukc dogs Durkee's proud Moe and one named ole brummy i got his number PM me or i can check out if you reply to this thread just search Keith Durkee. we drew his Moe dog in the Zone both nights this past year big loud independent and have a coon want find a nicer guy too


----------

